# how many fish?



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sure you good people have been asked this a million times before, but........in a 36x12x18/19 tank, how many cichlids could one hypothetically keep? The species of most interest are the ever-popular yellow lab, and if at all possible, some ruby-green. These 2 at least for starters. This is assuming that those 2 species are even compatible....

I have a community tank right now, and am thinking of how things might shape up in the future if i went to cichlids alone(have Kribs and Rams right now).

Thanks for any input. Say what you think.

P.S. I love color, hence the ruby-green.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yellow labs would be fine in that sized tank.

What are the "ruby-greens"???

Kim


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

cichlidaholic said:


> What are the "ruby-greens"???
> 
> Kim


_Haplochromis _sp. "Ruby Green" 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1558


----------

